# Pigeon Enrichment



## Pennypigeon (Aug 31, 2015)

I've had my first pet pigeon for about 5 months. I'm currently trying to find ways to stimulate her mentally. Dogs and cats can have puzzle feeders and toys that can occupy their minds while they are home alone and keep them healthy and sharp. I want to find toys or puzzles that I can give to my pigeon that can simulate her natural foraging behaviors and keep her busy while she is in her coop. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

There are foraging toys Phoebe loved...ones where you open a tiny door and ones that you have to pick food out behind beads hanging down. I think they were from Foster and Smith online. Also, you are your birds best enrichment toy.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sounds good  didn't try yet because when they are with in flock, they will hang out with them, chasing, playing and flying with each other so probably not needed for flock birds. Not sure.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Foster and smith no longer carries them but they are available on the Internet various places and on ebay. They are Super Pet Habitat Defined Enrichment Pods. Phoebe loved it when I would hide food in them and would immediately grab it out. The only problem with them is they are plastic and the tiny plastic hooks that attach to the cage break easily. She loved the one where you open a door and I taped a piece of cardboard behind the hanging chains one which she also loved. She also loved parakeet and cockatiel toys, the kind with colorful shapes and a bell that hang down. She loved ringing bells, for service. She also loved fighting the hanging toys which I hung over the printer, which she would play with when I took her out twice per day.


----------

